# Trip nach Holland, was lohnt sich zu kaufen?



## Bassey (14. Februar 2012)

Hi!
Ich werde zum ersten mal bei meiner Holden sein für fünf Tage, 15 min entfernt von der Grenze. Die nächste Stadt auf der anderen Seite ist Enschede. Kennt sich jemand ein wenig dort aus und weiß wo dort ein gut sortierter Angelladen ist, bzw. ob es sich preislich bei gewissen Dingen lohnt dort einzukaufen?

Gruß

Bassey


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Trip nach Holland, was lohnt sich zu kaufen?*

Nicht dass ich wüsste, hier kannst du aber schon mal bei van der Kolks reinschnuppern und ggf. vergleichen: http://vanderkolk-hengelsport.com/webwinkel/index.php?route=product/category&path=38


----------



## Micha85 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Trip nach Holland, was lohnt sich zu kaufen?*

Angelgeräte hab ich in Holland noch nie gekauft. 
Aber wenn du schonmal da bist solltest du die Gelegenheit nutzen Kaffee und Dosenbier einzubürgern. Kaffeepads gibts da im 100er Beutel für 8 Kröten (beim ter Huurne Markt kurz hinter der Grenze oft günstiger) und das Schultenbräu vom Aldi taugt super für Sommerfestivals.


----------



## zanderzone (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Trip nach Holland, was lohnt sich zu kaufen?*

Moin Bassey! Ich angel sehr viel im Raum Enschede!
Als Gewässer kann ich dir den Twentekanal (direkt in Enschede) und die Ijssel (ein bissel entfernt) ans Herz legen! Zanderbestand ist in beiden Gewässern gut!
Als Angelläden kann ich dir Hengelsport Vos und Raven in Almelo ans Herzlegen! Riesige Läden! Dort bekommst Du eigentlich alles! hier die Links: 

http://www.voshengelsport.nl/

http://www.raven.nl/

Viel Spass in Holland!!!


----------



## daci7 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Trip nach Holland, was lohnt sich zu kaufen?*

... was 'ne Steilvorlage - und keiner nutzt die #d Sind wir wirklich so prüde geworden? |kopfkrat

Mein Tipp: nutz die Zeit noch aus, in der die neue, rechte Regierung in NL noch nicht alles verboten hat 

Achja, da ich knappe 20 Jahre direkt an der Grenze gewohnt habe - es hat sich häufig gelohnt Futter in NL zu kaufen - sprich Boilies, Pallets, Stippfutter etc. - kA wie das allerdings bei dir aussieht.

|wavey:


----------



## zanderzone (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Trip nach Holland, was lohnt sich zu kaufen?*

@daci7: schnall ich nicht!!!! was meinst du damit?


----------



## daci7 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Trip nach Holland, was lohnt sich zu kaufen?*



zanderzone schrieb:


> @daci7: schnall ich nicht!!!! was meinst du damit?



Hat nichts hier zu suchen, da Politik etc ... ich schick dir ne PM.


----------



## Bayerpaco04 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Trip nach Holland, was lohnt sich zu kaufen?*

also wenn ich mich nicht komplett irre meint er gras  , musst ich auch direkt dran denken als ich das gelesen hatte .


----------



## daci7 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Trip nach Holland, was lohnt sich zu kaufen?*

Dazu hatte ein Bekannter mal ne lustige Geschichte... er wurde hinter der Grenze angehalten und gefragt ob er denn illegale Rauschmittel dabei hätte.
Antwort: "Ich hab 50kg Hanf im Kofferraum"
Soll wohl ein lustiges Gesicht vom Beamten gewesen sein:m

Naja, er kam halt von ner Karpfenanglermesse und hat sich ordentlich eingedeckt ...


----------



## HAPE-1909 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Trip nach Holland, was lohnt sich zu kaufen?*

Klasse, wie offtopic das ganze hier wird... 

Er hat nach Angeln gefragt!
Weiß einer, ob er kifft, trinkt oder was weiß ich nicht? 
Interessiert hier doch keinen....


In der Nähe von Enschede? 
Wo genau, wenn ich fragen darf?

In Gronau gibts nen guten Angelladen, klein aber gut sortiert.
Dort würdest auch den Vispas (Angellizenz) für Holland bekommen.

Interessant wären die Stadtteiche in Enschede auf Hecht (dafür müsstest du aber im Vios Enschede sein) - dort besteht allerdings Mitnahmeverbot.
Alternativ den Fluss Berkel, welcher in Vreden (Deutschland) über die Grenze tritt und für Hecht und Barsch gut ist.
Oder halt der Twenthe-Kanal, welcher in Enschede beginnt - Zander laufen dort ganz gut.
Willst du weiter fahren, wäre die Ijssel (wie oben beschrieben) super!

Wenn du weitere Fragen für Adressen etc. hast, einfach per PM melden... - ich wohn auch in direkter Nähe zur Grenze!


----------



## RalleNL (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Trip nach Holland, was lohnt sich zu kaufen?*

Moin moin,

gute Frage, es kommt auf die Angebote an, jetzt im Winter kann man schon so einige Schnäppchen machen, dazu aber die Onlineangebote vergleichen, im Moment ist "schweres Gerät" grad günstig, also Brandungszubehör, da geringere Nachfrage grad.

Man kann das aber nicht wirklich genau sagen, das kann Morgen schon wieder ganz anders aussehen.

Grüße Ralle


----------

